# using ladder on roof



## sisyphus (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all, I have a a second story on my house where part of the aluminum eve got partially torn off. when I stand on the front porch roof, I still have about a foot or two before I can reach this spot. the porch roof has about a 6 inch pitch. My question is if I can somehow secure a ladder safely to reach the spot. thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm going to guess you really mean the fashia.
And what do you plan on doing once you do get to it? Is the piece bent back or just loose. Once it's damaged it's best to have a new piece made not just face nail it with roofing nails like I see all the time. Any siding company can make a new piece and have it installed in less then 1/2 hour once there set up.
Depending on how long the piece is I would use two ladders and two people to replace it. One 40 ft and one 35' with ladder stand offs so it sets you back far enough from the wall so you do not have to lean back while working.
A picture of the area standing in the yard would help come up with some suggestion.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 16, 2011)

Werner Quick Click Ladder Standoff Stabilizer | Bird Ladder
This is what I meant by a stand off.


----------



## sisyphus (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks for the response and site. but how does that prevent the ladder from slidding off the roof. I'll take a picture and post it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 17, 2011)

That's why I needed a picture to see just what it is your trying to get to.
If it's the coil stock fashia your trying to fix you do not need to go up on the roof, you get to it and nail it while facing it from the wall side.
This will keep a ladder on the roof if that's what your trying to do.
Qual-Craft® Ladder Hook With Roller (2481) - Ladder Accessories - Ace Hardware
I've been unable to find them at Lowes or Home Depot in my area so I order mine from Amazon.com
You attach it to the ladder and just slide it up the roof riding on the wheel, when it's over the peak just flip the ladder over so the hook holds it in place.


----------

